# Best way to connect Laptop to analogue stereo amplifier



## BigAlMc (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Wasn't sure where best to post this. Hope this is the right forum.

Don't have a problem as such.

I've bought a new stereo amplifier and want to connect my laptop to it.

Obviously the easiest way is the headphone socket to the amp.

However the headphone socket is a little loose and the sound quality/volume changes if the jackplug into the socket is touched/moved.

I was therefore wondering about using a USB output to run the amp. But to my horror the one device I found on the web for it (a USB DAC) was $200. Am not spending more on the cable than I did on the amp!

Can anyone reccomend a cheaper way of getting the USB to talk to my amp?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Something like this would work.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1068181&Sku=T777-1012


----------

